# Where to start?



## princesslyka (May 28, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

Just found the website and already mined tons of interesting information - thank you all.

I have visited several offical websites regarding conditions of immigration, and points to qualify. We are currently living in South Africa.

The questions are:
1) May we start looking for employment before getting the visa, or do we need the visa first before looking for employment? In the section regarding the points for employment, I didn't quite understand how that works.
2) Any rough estimate as to how long it takes to obtain a visa?
3) I am perfectly bilingual French/English, my husband has basic notions of French - how good or bad can it influence our choice to settle in Quebec?

Many thanks in advance for your feedback.


----------

